

Ask HN: Who's hiring? - talbina

Thought it's been a while since this has been posted.
======
dstik
The September "Who's Hiring?" was posted 10 days ago, it's pretty
comprehensive and worth looking at:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1659409>

------
karanbhangui
If you're a talented Java and/or frontend (PHP/CSS/JS) programmer, contact me
at karan.bhangui@cyphontech.com or <http://cyphontech.com/contact>.

We're a super fresh startup, completely bootstrapping in the city of Waterloo,
Canada, in the mobile education technology space. I'm actually going out in a
couple hours to look for 'office space' (either an actual office or housing in
commercial zoning). If the startup life excites you, contact me and I'll show
you a demo of what we're working in person :)

------
ichverstehe
We're looking for a candidate with strong JavaScript skills, with experience
in building advanced and interactive browser applications, located in (or
willing to relocate to) San Francisco. We just raised $2m from August and
Atomico: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/13/memolane-
raises-2-million-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/13/memolane-
raises-2-million-to-become-your-digital-memory/)

Shoot me a mail at harry@memolane.com if interested.

------
kayadb
We're looking for a remote consultant, C developer, part-time (10-20 hours a
week), on-going. You would be working with NoSql data stores on a very
interesting project. You'll receive founder shares for this.

Please only apply if you work quickly, have energy, and communicate readily.
Send your background and rate to the email in the profile.

------
bjoernlasseh
We have a bunch of companies in our portfolio that are hiring just check
techventure.com :)

